# trouble getting default gateway to save in network configuration settings



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

I am a beginner- so please go easy. I don't understand everything I am attempting to explain. I may go overboard on detail- just to be absolutely certain that I am understood...

I do most of my work off-line. Once every three months I take my computer into work and my employer allows me to update it. I am a graphic designer. I work for a small business and the network consists of a single static connection to the internet (multiple computers don't rely on each other to access the internet- there is only one computer- and one DSL cable that connects to it) I have to physically remove the DSL cable from the work computer and put it into my own. I am given a listing of all settings (IP address, Subnet Mask, etc...). In the past- I have sucessfully connected to the internet by simply imputing the settings I am provided with. Recently- I have not been able to get connected... 

Not knowing how to manipulate settings through the IP Config utility- I imput the connectivity information through the iPv4 Internet Protocol Window.

My problem happens when I close out of the iPv4 settings window. I realize I cannot connect to the internet- so I go back to make sure the information was entered correctly. Upon returning to the TCP/IP settings- everything that remains is correct- but the default gateway settings are gone. I re-enter the default gateway info- exit out again- return to view the settings- and the default gateway settings disappear- again and again. 

When I Googled for a solution: I found that Microsoft has issued a patch addressing a problem for when default gateway settings are lost- when Vista awakes from sleep mode. I have never put my computer into a sleep state or even stand-by mode and I think my problem may be different. 

I am using Windows Vista Home Premium with a Dell Dimension XPS Desktop. I connect with the "Netxtreme Gigabit Ethernet controller" made by Broadcom- that came preinstalled in my computer.

I have run through the automated network troubleshooting feature built into Vista. I repeatedly get error messages that want to blame the ethernet controller or related settings for the problem (I cannot remember exact messages.) To check for hardware related issues: I view the hardware properties and it says "this device is functioning properly." I have been able to determine that I am using the latest firmware available for my device. When I look at the back of my computer- the "green light" comes on as a signal that the DSL cable is properly connected to the computer. 

I am convinced that the problem is not a potential hardware malfunction- as the network troubleshooting tool indicates. I think my problem is that I need to figure out how to keep the default gateway from disappearing from the IP settings dialogue. 

If anyone could help me troublshoot this issue- thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest you do this on the working computer connected to the DSL connection, then again to your computer when it's attached to the DSL connection and you think it's configured properly.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Doug and Debbie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Belt
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-52-D7-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 66.160.91.146(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 66.160.91.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.83.0.10
64.83.1.10
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

C:\Users\Doug and Debbie>


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

The above info applies to the working connection. On the non-working connection computer the information is not as thorough. It only includes the first 5 lines from above. I did not have disk handy to write to
Host Name: Matt
Primary Dns Suffix:
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No
That is all that came up.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you didn't get any of the important stuff, so you need to go back when you get a chance. We need to see all of it. Note that you can copy the entire thing to a floppy, USB FLASH disk, or a CD-R/RW disk to move it, no need to hand copy it.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

This time I copied the info to disk using the steps described. 
I hope this info will help but it is the same as what I typed from memory. I typed the command twice to make sure I was not omiting anything on the screen.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Matt>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Matt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

C:\Users\Matt>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Matt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

C:\Users\Matt>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That IPCONFIG shows that the machine doesn't recognize any network hardware.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

1. Devices listed under Network Adapters:

- Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
- Wan Miniport

2. No red X's

3. Yes- there is a "!" inside a yellow triangle next to the Wan Miniport.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

I did some research on the Wan Miniport. Apparently it shows up after uninstalling the Beta Software Vista SP1. Last time I updated my computer I installed this pre-release software on my computer. I uninstalled it recently- thinking it might have contributed to my problem. I disabled the Wan Miniport but still no connection. I did not bring this up because I thought once I went through the uninstallation of the SP1 beta- it was gone for good. I have learned my lession to wait for the official release software.
I also tried to reset the TCP/IP stack through a tweak I found in another forum. I went to the command prompt and used the following commands "netsh int ip reset." I was prompted to reboot the computer and I re-entered the TCP/IP info in the settings dialogue. That did not work either. It seems to drop the default gateway no matter what I do.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't have any idea whether it will help, but the complete stack/WINSOCK repair is ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks TerriNet for your idea! Using a "select all" paste technique from an earlier moderator post- I have included a copy of the DOS screen here just in case it proves helpful.

------start------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Matt>netsh
netsh>winsock
netsh winsock>reset

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

netsh winsock>catalog
The following command was not found: catalog.
netsh winsock>netsh
The following command was not found: netsh.
netsh winsock>int
netsh interface>ipv4
netsh interface ipv4>reset.log
The following command was not found: reset.log.
netsh interface ipv4>reset
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

netsh interface ipv4>netsh
The following command was not found: netsh.
netsh interface ipv4>ipv6
netsh interface ipv6>reset
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

netsh interface ipv6>ipv4
netsh interface ipv4>reset
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

netsh interface ipv4>
_______end________

I rebooted and re-entered info in ipv4settings.

It did not work- but the post was helpful and I did learn something. If I understand correctly- disabling the "User Account Control" in Vista is the same as "running as administrator."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please just type the three commands as posted. If you are not real familiar with them you could spend all day experimenting with how they can be entered piecemeal.


"If I understand correctly- disabling the "User Account Control" in Vista is the same as "running as administrator.""

Incorrect. Running as administrator allows you to do lots of stuff that standard users cannot. Disabling UAC removes the extra protection built into Vista. The extra "OKs" you have to click with UAC are annoying, but I know that if I ever get one of those popups when I wasn't trying to do something (i.e., some malware had infiltrated) I will be most happy with UAC. I refuse to burden myself with any firewall outgoing protection and think that UAC is a nice alternative.

Disabling UAC will remove lots of nags, but you'll still need administrative privileges for some operations.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that SP1 is supposed to remove many of the nags, they've "refined" UAC.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

I will try to hunt down the installation file and reinstall- if it could be helpful. I think I have learned my lesson in using pre release software though.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

I revisited TerryNet's instructions and ran the commands to reset winsock and ipv4- being careful to run as administrator through a right click. This time- instead of entering all commands at once- I rebooted as prompted between commands. Unfortionately still no luck. 

I tried some different things...

I found something called "Event Log Viewer-" and browsed through it- unfortionately I did not understand everything I read there.

I turned UAC back on. Thank you TerryNet for correcting my misunderstanding!

I tried uninstalling the Network Adapter from the Device Panel. It was redetected on reboot. Still no luck with ipv4 default gateway setting.

Finally I got desperate and downloaded and installed the patch for a Vista machine that goes into sleep mode and drops the default gateway- still no luck. I have not used sleep mode so I was not sure my attempt would work- but I am willing to try just about anything-short of completely reinstalling Windows.

Could not find installation file for SP1. I am inclined to wait for the public release just in case I would have to uninstall the time limited beta to install the real thing later. If the beta is what caused my problem- when I uninstalled it- I don't want this issue to chance repeating itself again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Am I correct that the current situation is that the ipconfig (post #6) shows no networking hardware, but in Device Manager (post #8) you see Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet as 'OK' and no errors or warnings except for the WAN miniport?

I have no idea whether the WAN miniport is significant for this problem.

Look in Network Connections (from memory I think you can click on 'Manage network connections' from the Network and Sharing Center) and see if your ethernet connection is there. If so, right click and see if you have an option to 'enable.' If so, go ahead and enable it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would NOT recommend using Vista's SP1 from anywhere until the public release. One of the reasons us beta testers get it is to work out the bugs.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you TerryNet and JohnWill for helping! 

TerryNet- I tried enabling the Wan Miniport, disabling it, uninstalling it. It would not uninstall- but I did leave it disabled after an attempt at enabling it did not work. Went into regedit to uninstall that way. Could not modify necessary permissions for those entries. Tried modifying permissions for other entries and it worked OK. I double- checked user accounts to verify I have full administrative access over my machine- and I do. Not sure why WanMiniport will not uninstall- but other forums indicate a pesky leftover annoyance from uninstalling betas of SP1 This could be the root of my problem. From what I read about Wan Miniports- it is more a "software adapter" rather than being actual hardware in the machine. It routes a type of network- "Virtual Private Network"- connection that I am not sure I have. I just have a single static DSL connection to the Internet. Again- I am unfamiliar- please bear with me on any misunderstandings about this. 
JohnWill- I will not install beta software again and I don't know why I was even attempted to do so on a production machine used for work. A lesson learned.
My latest effort was to use System Restore. That too was unsuccessful. It did not go back far enough to correct the problem.
By right clicking MyComputer and navigating through a few menus- I found an error event log. There was a message listed under my network adapter that said it loaded sucessfully- but then experienced a problem. I think it listed a code next to the problem- but I could not find a key to tell me what the code meant. I opened a detail section and it pointed to three files I could check for details about the problem. I opened the files and could not make out very much English- I think it was mostly computer code or something- maybe the driver files.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

TerryNet- I forgot to answer one more question from your post:
The Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet is listed as 'OK' with no errors or warnings in the device panel.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please look again at my last paragraph in post #16. In that I am not referring to the WAN Miniport; I meant the Local Area Network associated with the Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet that you found to be OK in Device Manager. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

The ethernet connection identifying my networking card is there. Clicking "enable" does not work but "disable" is there. I can go to properties and see that ipv6 and ipv4 have no connectivity but next to media state it says "enabled." Duration and Speed seem to be functioning- though there does not seem to be any data being sent or received.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the ipconfig /all is now different than it was in post #12 please show the new one.

Are you unplugging the modem when switching computers? You generally have to.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

The ipconfig / all is the same as in post#12. I have not been unplugging the modem. I'll give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried unplugging the modem and I gave it 15 minutes or so before I plugged it back in. Still no connection. When I put in the default gateway- it's behaving the same way and keeps dropping the gateway from the IP settings. I ran ipconfig /all again after plugging the modem back in- and it still does not recognize all the info (still maintains a Post #12 situation.)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm out of ideas. I can't even make a guess as to whether it's a hardware or software problem.


----------



## running02 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for giving it a shot!


----------



## bretto (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey there, not sure if you have found a way to fix this problem yet or not, but I get the same problem from time to time. However, I not only loose the default gateway, but also my ip address. I have an Asus laptop with vista home premium. It connects via wireless to an access point that is connected by ethernet to a broadband modem. For some reason on our network here at home, the laptop will not connect to the internet if you don't put in specific ip settings for the wireless connection on the laptop. 

Every now and again though, the laptop will just disconnect from the network and when you check out the ipv4 settings for the wireless connection, the default gateway and ip address have dissapeared. Retype them in, close it all down then open it all back up again and they are still gone. 

The only way I have found to get around it, is to change the ipv4 ip settings to 'Obtain an IP address automatically' and 'Obtain DNS server address automatically'. Then I shut down the laptop, restart it and let it try to connect to the internet (which never works). They I go back into the wireless connection settings and put back in the ip address, default gateway, preferred dns server, and alternative dns server (subnet mask fills in automatically). Then I click on 'ok' to which it always comes up with a message saying 'The adapter requires at least one IP address. Please enter one'. It wont let me close down the ipv4 settings box no matter home many times you retype the ip address in. So again click on 'obtain an IP address automatically' and then click 'ok'. Then again open up the ipv4 settings and input the ip address, and default gateway. I then click on the 'Advanced' button, 'ok' the box that comes up, 'ok' the ipv4 settings box, 'ok' the wireless network connection properties box, and by this time, it has usually auto connected to the network. 

I know it is a very long and convoluted way to get it to work, but its the only way I have found so far that works. Hopefully this will work for you as well, or if not it may give someone with a bit more aptitude that little bit of information that provides a solution.


----------

